# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 04.05.2010 - 05.05.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.MSIL.IrcBot.br -> c:\documents and settings\таня\application data\dll\svchost.exeBackdoor.Win32.Buterat.iu -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\netprotocol.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click1.1832, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AR [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.ozh -> c:\windows\system32\svchst.exeBackdoor.Win32.Kbot.akv -> c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AT [Cryp] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.esy -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Bredolab.BP, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DF [Trj] )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.esz -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Bredolab.BP, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.esz -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Trojan.Bredolab.BP, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.etd -> c:\windows\explorer.exe:userini.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6788, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Bredo.2, AVAST4: Win32:Bredolab-DF [Trj] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ir -> m:\autorun.inf ( BitDefender: Worm.Autorun.VHG, AVAST4: BV:AutoRun-S [Wrm] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.iej -> c:\windows\system32\mprtsclib.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.17769, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.WX!.12645160 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.iej -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\2w6vfe5v\app[1].zip ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.17769, BitDefender: Generic.Malware.WX!.12645160 )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.iem -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\irvlna.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.55658, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.239712, AVAST4: Win32:VB-PDB [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.ifm -> c:\documents and settings\localservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\2w6vfe5v\app[2].zip ( BitDefender: Generic.Malware.WX!.03CBE621 )Packed.Win32.Krap.w -> h:\windows\system32\netprotdrvss ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19647, BitDefender: Gen:Heur.Krypt.11, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AN [Cryp] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aaew -> c:\system volume information\_restore{c8768c65-2b0e-4818-88a8-7c3d2cdfd025}\rp2\a0001438.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.448, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Protector.F virus, AVAST4: Win32:Cutwail-Y [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aaew -> c:\system volume information\_restore{c8768c65-2b0e-4818-88a8-7c3d2cdfd025}\rp2\a0004011.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.448, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Protector.F virus, AVAST4: Win32:Cutwail-Y [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aaew -> c:\system volume information\_restore{c8768c65-2b0e-4818-88a8-7c3d2cdfd025}\rp2\a0001437.sys ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Bulknet.448, BitDefender: Rootkit.Kobcka.Patched.Gen, NOD32: Win32/Protector.F virus, AVAST4: Win32:Cutwail-Y [Rtk] )Rootkit.Win32.Fdog.bej -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jaysq.sys ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Koutodoor.1, AVAST4: Win32:Caxnet [Trj] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dmuf -> c:\windows\system32\bfetsvstart.dll ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Peed.6709711E, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mufanom.rwm -> c:\windows\vgodpen.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click.62863 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.aqrm -> c:\windows\smsss\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Click1.2100, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ddox -> d:\ca.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13295, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ddox -> c:\ca.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13295, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.deaf -> f:\rpw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Wsgame.13295, BitDefender: Trojan.PWS.Onlinegames.KDGZ, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-PSW.Win32.Kates.fb -> c:\docume~1\gvened~1\locals~1\temp\jmsue.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.AuxSpy.187, AVAST4: Win32:Kates-BA [Trj] )Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PinkBlocker.ayl -> c:\documents and settings\all users\systems.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AR [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kqx -> c:\documents and settings\alter\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\iouo7bun\load[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3587571, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.AA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kqx -> c:\documents and settings\alter\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\8cyulhfg\load[1].exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3587571, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.AA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kqx -> c:\documents and settings\alter\local settings\temp\~tm7d.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3587571, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.AA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent2.kqx -> c:\documents and settings\alter\local settings\temp\~tm85.tmp ( DrWEB: Trojan.Botnetlog.11, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3587571, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.Bredolab.AA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.BHO.agcf -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dllTrojan.Win32.Inject.apef -> c:\documents and settings\a1\aqomhsn.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tofsee, BitDefender: Trojan.Inject.YK, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aprb -> c:\program files\messenger\msseces.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-CN [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aprc -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$data ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.6760, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3835131, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Jkfg.hl -> c:\windows\system32\xcux.dll ( BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Koutodoor.3, AVAST4: Win32:Caxnet [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Llac.col -> h:\windows\system32\msoffice\update.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.18, BitDefender: Gen:[email protected], AVAST4: Win32:VB-OSK [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Patched.fr -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.WinSpy.663, AVAST4: Win32:WinSpy-FP [Trj] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cacn -> c:\windows\system32\z\b7879.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Rincux.AW, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Vilsel.adnj -> c:\system volume information\whistler\smss.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLC.Asdas.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3846055, AVAST4: Win32:Unruy-E [Trj] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.bgzb -> c:\tko_je\to_rekao\j3k5any.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20118 )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

